# rainshadow vs wheels reels



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

cant decide on which to go with 

i was think a 1509/1569 or a fusion

anyone throw both and what are the pro's cons to either?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I've owned all three.

I sold both Rainshadows.

You'd have to pry that Fusion from my cold, dead hands. Ain't never sellin' that one. 

Actually, all three are good rods. It just depends on what you're looking for. I get better distance (proven on grass) with the Fusion. 

I liked the 1569 the least. I had trouble getting distance with it, and I didn't like the thin walls on the blank. I know a guy name Rolland that can toss the living piss out of it, though. 

The 1509 is the old stand by. But time moves on.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Jeff is just ONE of the guys that have sold his 1508/9 for a WRI rod. 

Whats that tell you?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

TreednNC said:


> Jeff is just ONE of the guys that have sold his 1508/9 for a WRI rod.
> 
> Whats that tell you?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Id sell my 1509 for a WRI, but I went from OM to HDX to Penn to Fusion Mag.......sold the HDX....dont ask why


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

guess its an easy choice then

thanks for your input's


----------



## C.Salp (May 30, 2002)

Jeff -

Would you say that the Fusion is, relatively speaking, the WRI blank that best balances power/distance and light weight?

- CS


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

C.Salp said:


> Jeff -
> 
> Would you say that the Fusion is, relatively speaking, the WRI blank that best balances power/distance and light weight?
> 
> - CS


I would say yes, that's a fair assessment. 

I hear the Nitro would fit that bill, too. And it might be even lighter than the Fusion. Maybe NS4D will chime in, he owns the Nitro.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Nitro loads nicely with 8. Will have no problem casting 10.

6oz will load it with a longer drop.

I like the Nitro- a little lighter than the Fusion, but not much. 

I just got a Ballistic custom [ 32-405] to handle the lower weights - 4/5/6 oz's.

Was a hard descision between the 7-dust or the Ballistic.


----------

